# DSP1124P and Hi-Rez Audio



## nppublic (Jun 2, 2009)

About to buy this unit at the local guitar shop. Just a couple questions. First of all, I assume that it takes a digital signal via the LFE with 1/4 plug. I am aware that this unit processes sound at 48 khz whereas the new model is 96 khz. I have 3 questions:

1) Can the unit receive a hi rez sub signal such as 96 or 192 hz and not reject it. With blu-ray the higher rez tracks are becoming more standard.

2) The specs for the unit say: Bandwidth 20 Hz to 20 kHz, -3 dB. My sub goes down to 10 hz. Does this mean that I will lose the 10 hz, or does it mean the unit does not allow equalizing  for anything below 20 hz, but is able to pass a lower signal through unchanged?

3) Does the LFE signal input and output in digital to and from the unit? If not does the newer 2496 model?

thanks in advance!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

The BFD1124 and FBQ2496 are analog I/O devices - not digital.

Check out the Behringer site for manuals of all their devices for closer detail.

brucek


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

It seems you totally don't understand an EQ system. 

Basically the EQ system goes in between your pre-pro and amplifier. 

For the DSP you would feed your LFE pre-amp output to it's input. Then you would feed it's output to your subs amp input. 

The DCX is a better system that allow complete integration of the front sound stage with enough external amps. 

Hi-Rez is processed by the pre-pro not the crossover or amps. 

If you are using a receiver it would likely be your pre-pro.


----------

